# white clapping pigeon



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

What Is The Pure White Clapping Pigeons Called !!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm guessing you mean they pop their wings during flight? All pigeons do that...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

facebook10majid said:


> What Is The Pure White Clapping Pigeons Called !!!!


I understand that certain breeds of tumblers (Turkish is one that comes to mind) will clap their wings together when they start to tumble. There are also tumblers known as "Crack Tumblers" that come from Uzbekistan and Russia. I don't know if they are available in all white, but I have seen some that show a lot of white. Search on Crack Tumbler Pigeons in Google, and 601,000 results come up.

This is from a website I found called www.davidspigeons.com:
_The Uzbek Crack Tumblers are great performers that include high flying and tumbling varieties. The name of the breed comes from the unique
flight characteristic known as “crack tumbling”. In flight, Uzbek Crack Tumblers interrupt their horizontal flight and while standing like a column in
the air, they begin to rise up vertically while tumbling and clapping their wings together making a sharp clap or crack like sound that can be heard
from a distance. These vertical column flights can reach a height of 10 meters and can be repeated several times during the flight. With a regular
training, these birds can stay up in flight for up to 8 hours. In Uzbekistan, these pigeons are called “playing pigeons” and are highly valued. In the
past, Uzbek natives organized regular flight demonstrations. Recently, there has been decline in the flight demonstrations as many breeders
began to focus on show qualities of these birds._


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of the Uzbecks I've seen were solid white


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Some pigeons have a more established clapping sound when ever they fly, why is that ? Length and position of wings or a different style in which they fly ?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Some pigeons have a more established clapping sound when ever they fly, why is that ? Length and position of wings or a different style in which they fly ?


My understanding is that it is a behavior that some pigeons show and others don't.


----------



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

These pigeon my mate has always clap while flying they never stop !!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my homers make that sound sometimes.. usually when they are just flying for fun and relaxation.. if they flock fly fast and high..I can not hear it then..


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Homers will clap, but most of the time Thief Pouters are the ones that clap. It is acctually ingraved in their breed, and it is supposed to ''woo'' the females, and vice versa.


----------

